# "How To Run a T-Shirt Company" Video



## imahottee

Heya guys, 

My thread about how I used YouTube to sell 60 shirts the night I launched was pretty popular (thanks for featuring it, Rodney!), so I thought I'd share my new video, too. Let me know what ya think :]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXcqBvjDIO0[/media]

- Mike


----------



## limey16

*cool vid, well done.*


----------



## imahottee

Thanks, Limey! 

- Mike


----------



## KimKman

Great video. Good ideas! Best of luck to you.


----------



## guest29928

Really cute videos. Good luck with your company!
Haley


----------



## mike hansuld

Thanks for sharing the Video.Well made and interesting.


----------



## tereshirt

Cool video, well done!


----------



## tecgressive

Kwel video


----------



## MattD

> Hi everyone. Mike and I are both moving on to other projects, so the time has come to say goodbye. (We will soon be taking the site down completely.) Thanks for checking out the site, hope you've enjoyed the shirts! It's been fun doing business.
> If you have any questions or concerns, feel free to contact us at
> imahottee [at] gmail [dot] com.
> Cheers,
> Mike and Sarah


That's too bad..


----------



## panglima008

i canot see the video


----------



## bigtshirts

i can't see the video, there's a message: "this is a private video ...".

how can i see it ?

lenny


----------



## djven_om

thanks for sharin that  i'm exactly at this stage with my business


----------



## koloro

how can see the video bro, say is private


----------

